# God help our future, this is sick shit!



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CHICAGO (AP) - A small but growing number of teens and even younger children who think they were born the wrong sex are getting support from parents and from doctors who give them sex-changing treatments, according to reports in the medical journal Pediatrics.
It's an issue that raises ethical questions, and some experts urge caution in treating children with puberty-blocking drugs and hormones.
An 8-year-old second-grader in Los Angeles is a typical patient. Born a girl, the child announced at 18 months, "I a boy" and has stuck with that belief. The family was shocked but now refers to the child as a boy and is watching for the first signs of puberty to begin treatment, his mother told The Associated Press.
Pediatricians need to know these kids exist and deserve treatment, said Dr. Norman Spack, author of one of three reports published Monday and director of one of the nation's first gender identity medical clinics, at Children's Hospital Boston.
"If you open the doors, these are the kids who come. They're out there. They're in your practices," Spack said in an interview.
Switching gender roles and occasionally pretending to be the opposite sex is common in young children. But these kids are different. They feel certain they were born with the wrong bodies.
Some are labeled with "gender identity disorder," a psychiatric diagnosis. But Spack is among doctors who think that's a misnomer. Emerging research suggests they may have brain differences more similar to the opposite sex.
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20120220/D9T13HO02.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Some of these kids are going to be REALLY screwed up because of their parents. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So all those tomboys that we all knew as kids, were really suffering from "gender identity disorder"? That might come as a real shock to the ones that grew up to be beautiful young women happily involved with men.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lunacy. Plain and simple. They're gonna take the words of an 18 month old kid, as gospel, and proceed forward with gender reassignment? The world is gonna have a whole bunch of kids who hate their effin' parents for letting them do that, because they had no clue they even said it! The media talks about bullying being a problem NOW? They ain't seen nothin' yet...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The asshole parents are the ones that need to see the shrink not the kids who
for the biggest part will grow out of it if it is not encouraged by the parents.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Serial killers in training. Job security, boys.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> So all those tomboys that we all knew as kids, were really suffering from "gender identity disorder"? That might come as a real shock to the ones that grew up to be beautiful young women happily involved with men.


I was a total tomboy when I was little; I loved climbing trees (the few I could find, lol), hunting for lizards - then throwing the lizard tails at girls, amassed quite a collection of Matchbox cars, preferred playing basketball with the boys over playing with dolls, and was crushed when mommie dearest wouldn't let me join Little League (so much for my MLB dreams!). I only wore dresses when I had to and most of my career dreams were in male-dominated fields. No, I had no confusion about being a girl, I just wanted to be a girl who did _more_. Of course, in a society that still clings to strict gender roles (though they won't admit it), it _is_ challenging to find a man emotionally strong enough to handle a female who is capable of performing traditionally male roles yet still wants her femine side to be respected.

Gender identity is fascinating and evolving, though not often at the same rate as the surrounding culture. It frightens me, though, that we would be willing to "treat" an 18-month old as fully able to make an all-encompasing "decision". Ours is not the only culture to question gender identitiy, or to choose to shape it in our young. Take a gander at the Samoan culture and the Fa'Afafines - by anatomical gender male, yet by gender identity female and not recognized as homosexual. Here's a NatGeo clip: http://video.nationalgeographic.com...-channel/shows/taboo-1/ngc-sexual-identity-1/
Interesting, to say the least.

*****


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Dang several generations from now there will be no such thing as Gender or even sex. It will be go to a clinic and make a baby in a tube and I see this conversation happening "What sex do you want your baby?" Answer "None, we want a neutral gender baby"

It's coming folks, that is if we don't destroy ourselves first.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Dang several generations from now there will be no such thing as Gender or even sex. It will be go to a clinic and make a baby in a tube and I see this conversation happening "What sex do you want your baby?" Answer "None, we want a neutral gender baby"
> 
> It's coming folks, that is if we don't destroy ourselves first.


http://www.hulu.com/watch/280999/saturday-night-live-pat-at-the-office


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Agreed, these people are nuts!


Little kids play with whatever they can get their hands on and model whatever they hear. I think those parents wanted a boy and programed the kid.

I recall my neighbor (who was dying for a girl) asking what I thought about her buying her son a doll house. I advised her that it's fine if he plays with one at a friends but you don't want to go setting him up for a life with shaved legs and a lubed anus, not that there's anything wrong with that.

Cuffs, I too played with boys when I was growing up because there were no girls on my street. Every now and then one of the dopes would get jealous because I was faster and stronger and tell me to 'go home because I was a girl,' so I would kick his ass. As you can imagine, this early experience made break in at the "big boys tree house" a breeze

Anyway, had my parents witnessed these early childhood interactions and brought me in for a huge dong, i'm fairly certain that i'd be playing with it all day long in a sexually dangerous ward while singing, Back in Black, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Gender Identity Disorder is a legitimate mental disorder in the DSM-IV, but to diagnose an 8 year-old with it is beyond absurd.

I had to do a major paper/project about an under-served population, and I chose transgender, mostly because I knew little about it. I developed great sympathy for those (adults) who legitimately feel like they were born the wrong gender, and believe me, they're out there; I interviewed some of them.

At the next M&G I'll tell the knee slapper about the night I had to go to Jacques in Bay Village as part of my project.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Gender Identity Disorder is a legitimate mental disorder in the DSM-IV, but to diagnose and 8 year-old with it is beyond absurd.
> 
> I had to do a major paper/project about an under-served population, and I chose transgender, mostly because I knew little about it. I developed great sympathy for those (adults) who legitimately feel like they were born the wrong gender, and believe me, they're out there; I interviewed some of them.
> 
> At the next M&G I'll tell the knee slapper about the night I had to go to Jacques in Bay Village as part of my project.


 Just to set the record straight, (no pun intended), Cousteau is NOT the Jacques Delta visited.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Gender Identity Disorder is a legitimate mental disorder in the DSM-IV, but to diagnose and 8 year-old with it is beyond absurd.
> 
> I had to do a major paper/project about an under-served population, and I chose transgender, mostly because I knew little about it. I developed great sympathy for those (adults) who legitimately feel like they were born the wrong gender, and believe me, they're out there; I interviewed some of them.


Just to be clear, I by no means intend to dismiss the legitimacy of the disorder itself. I think some of these folks in the article are blatently blurring any sort of line (hell, they're just running right through it) between nature & nurture.

*****


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> Just to be clear, I by no means intend to dismiss the legitimacy of the disorder itself. I think some of these folks in the article are blatently blurring any sort of line (hell, they're just running right through it) between nature & nurture.
> 
> *****


Exactly it is one thing to Grow up and find out you you "Don"t belong as a _______" It is another to be 10 years old and be confused or in a phase.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

At 8 years old, there was me and everyone else. Gender made no difference, well not until I saw my first rack in Nat Geo. Spent 9 months trying to get out, the rest of my life trying to get in.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

allot of these so called "dis-orders" can be traced back to abuse in the home.

physical, mental or sexual abuse at an early age can produce. some very twisted adults.

talk to these folks long enough and if their honest this is where you can trace the damage


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Gender Identity Disorder is a legitimate mental disorder in the DSM-IV, but to diagnose an 8 year-old with it is beyond absurd.
> 
> I had to do a major paper/project about an under-served population, and I chose transgender, mostly because I knew little about it. I developed great sympathy for those (adults) who legitimately feel like they were born the wrong gender, and believe me, they're out there; I interviewed some of them.
> 
> At the next M&G I'll tell the knee slapper about the night I had to go to Jacques in Bay Village as part of my project.


I don't doubt that it's real and that at some point in someone's adult life after counseling a diagnosis can be made. Then that adult has every right to take hormones, have surgery or do whatever they choose to live as the other gender (unless they've been convicted, are sitting in prison and want to do it on our dime ~ you know who I'm talking about). But, to leave the "decision" to a child who isn't even old enough to know that they are making a "decision" is ridiculous. Especially when there are adults who can't seem to settle on one gender identity. I won't go into details in a public forum as it's not really my tale to tell, but it's a heck of a tale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> I don't doubt that it's real and that at some point in someone's adult life after counseling a diagnosis can be made. Then that adult has every right to take hormones, have surgery or do whatever they choose to live as the other gender (unless they've been convicted, are sitting in prison and want to do it on our dime ~ you know who I'm talking about). But, to leave the "decision" to a child who isn't even old enough to know that they are making a "decision" is ridiculous. Especially when there are adults who can't seem to settle on one gender identity. I won't go into details in a public forum as it's not really my tale to tell, but it's a heck of a tale.


Like I said, diagnosing GID with a child is ludicrous.

For adults, they need to regularly see a mental health counselor before being approved for hormone therapy, then they have to live as their desired gender full-time for at least a year under the supervision of a mental health professional. After the year, if the person's therapist approves, they may get sexual reassignment surgery (SRS).


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

How can a kid tell until they reach peuberty where life is going to take them in this realm? I'm a believer in nature over nurture (with some influence of both, but with emphasis on the former) that homosexuality and gender issues are inate, but do not believe under any circumstances that a kid still in elementary school can know, nevermind make such a life altering determination on their own to "fix it".

We don't allow kids 7 or under to be charged with crimes. You have to be 16 to drive, 18 to smoke and vote, and 21 to drink booze. Yet you can be 8 and have gender-altering treatment? I'm sorry, that's just child abuse masqurading as progressive treatment of a mental disorder.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

That's it.. I've decided I'm a chick now. I want to shower with my fellow wiminz and if you don't let me I'll sue.....


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Deuce said:


> That's it.. I've decided I'm a chick now. I want to shower with my fellow wiminz and if you don't let me I'll sue.....


Do you really want to open that door? I'm sure there are lots of really "interesting" photos that could be posted in response to that. I'm not going to look them up, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone did.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Still no pics...


----------

